# 6'2" 75KG and tying to get ripped



## jason1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey,

Well as the title, need some advice really. I've recently set my self a goal to build a better body as im sick of being slim.

Now i know this is going to be no mean feet as ive already been training for around 1 month hard but am still learning alot about it but im hoping ive cracked it now and just need to put the time in down the gym and also eat the right things.

I'm currently taking a ON Gold standard in the morning and now ive added a High protein (50g) high carb shake(76g) (USN Anabolic muscle fuel 500 calories) which im having 2 a day then ON Casein with milk before bed. My breakfast is either porrages oats with greek yougurt and fruit or 3-4 poached eggs on brown toast, dinner is something like chicken pasta with veg and tea is fish,steak or white meat with veg and a few carbs.

The 2 USN shakes where advice from my local suppliment shop as they think i need to out eat my super fast motabilism (in the right way) to see gains from my training. The shakes add 1000 calories a day on to my diet so im hoping if this is right i should start seeing better results soon.

Since i started trainning a month ago i have definetely become stronger as im lifting bigger weights and my muscles have grown slightly, I am lucky in my abs area as ive started to get a 6 pack already and my drops have become more evident.

My workout routines are pretty much sorted now after reading MH and MF so i dont see any problems there.

So any advice or previous experience on how to get this slim get ripped would be much appreciated :thumb:

Cheers Jason


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ditch the mh and mf routines they are gash .

Read stickies in diet section .

And put some weight , at 6'2 and 75kg you'll lose more and look even skinner .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

'Ripped' is usually a term for high muscle mass and very low body fat mate, not an easy balancing act for most people!

+1 on the diet section.

Save yourself some £££'s on the branded protein buy shoppinh online with board sponsors  and spend the extra dosh on white fish and red meat.

I hope MH and MF are not mens magazines?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, as said before have a good read, don't buy any supplements until you learn to eat, then buy what you need and no more.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

So the routine is:

Bosu ball db press x 3 sets

Bosu ball db rows x 3 sets

Bosu ball suicide squats x 3 sets

Curls for dem girls x 3 sets

6 x a week???


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> 'Ripped' is usually a term for high muscle mass and very low body fat mate, not an easy balancing act for most people!


this

at 6"2 75kg you really should just be concentrating on lumping up, although everyone has their own goals, i get the idea you want the sort of washboard abs magazine model look?

I'd look to eat 4000 ckals per day, 200g of protien and i wouldn't worry too much about only eating clean just yet


----------



## jason1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

4000 ckals a day? That must mean im eating constantly but if its what it takes thats what i'll do.


----------



## jason1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok i'll check out the diet section. What do yo mean by board sponsors? Thanks for the replies guys



GreedyBen said:


> 'Ripped' is usually a term for high muscle mass and very low body fat mate, not an easy balancing act for most people!
> 
> +1 on the diet section.
> 
> ...


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

6ft2 and 75kg?!? Wtf.

I'm the same height and weigh 106kg, if i were to cut down I'd still look like a beanpole.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

jason1986 said:


> Ok i'll check out the diet section. What do yo mean by board sponsors? Thanks for the replies guys


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uk-muscle-advertisers/


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

jason1986 said:


> 4000 ckals a day? That must mean im eating constantly but if its what it takes thats what i'll do.


I eat 6000 cals a day lol that's hard.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Troll?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

RDS said:


> 6ft2 and 75kg?!? Wtf.
> 
> I'm the same height and weigh 106kg, if i were to cut down I'd still look like a beanpole.


I was lighter than this at the same height, and while I agree, people have to start somewhere.

Jason, If I was you i would get a decent routine. When I started I wasted a lot of time not having diet in check and having too much stress and not enough rest.

A good 3/4 day split, plenty of food (and I mean lots of good quality meat and carbs) although you can afford to eat a fair bit of crap too  , and 7 hours kip a night. Also drink a fair bit of water.

Good luck!


----------



## jason1986 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sound advice....thanks buddy. I'm in the lucky position where i can afford to buy the food i need. I've had a look at a post in diets section and it look like im doing well with the food now but just need to eat more of it.

Jason



empzb said:


> I was lighter than this at the same height, and while I agree, people have to start somewhere.
> 
> Jason, If I was you i would get a decent routine. When I started I wasted a lot of time not having diet in check and having too much stress and not enough rest.
> 
> ...


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

empzb said:


> I was lighter than this at the same height, and while I agree, people have to start somewhere.


Actually thinking about it I was definietely lighter that 75kg before I started, I just mis understood and thought he said he was looking to cut at 75kg :tongue:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

jason1986 said:


> 4000 ckals a day? That must mean im eating constantly but if its what it takes thats what i'll do.


Exactly mate! I'm a inch taller than you and was the same weight don't underestimate what lies ahead of you, not trying to put you off but if you think a few shakes and going to the gym 3-4 times a wk is enough its not you will need to dedicate 24/7 to gaining weight.

You should aim at eating every 2 hours. Good luck.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

I always found eating larger meals 4 times a day was more productive than 6-8 smaller meals. Allows me to still have time with the family not having to think about my next meal. My advice would be not to obsess about it otherwise you'll end up going off the idea and be back right where you started. All the best OP.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

jason1986 said:


> 4000 ckals a day? That must mean im eating constantly but if its what it takes thats what i'll do.


I still can't quite believe how some people here seem to have problems eating what I consider to be small amounts of calories.

I'm pretty small and I find it difficult not to eat at least 5000kcals a day, :tongue: .

I just ate a small packet of Brazil nuts (200g) and that's set me back around 1300 kcals - and that's just an in-between meal SNACK!

Add some nuts man. GO NUTS!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

User Name said:


> I still can't quite believe how some people here seem to have problems eating what I consider to be small amounts of calories.
> 
> I'm pretty small and I find it difficult not to eat at least 5000kcals a day, :tongue: .
> 
> ...


Good luck with your fat gain goals unless on dat der celltech or training like a gold medalist in the Olympics...


----------

